# HalloweenNews.com Re-Launch



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We are pleased to announce the official re-launch of HalloweenNews.com. HalloweenNews.com began providing relevant news in 2002. 
We have moved the site to a new server, platform, and added abilities such as RSS, ATOM, and OPML.

You are invited to submit your Halloween and Horror related news by clicking here.

Visit http://www.HalloweenNews.com/


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for that info, Larry! I'll be submitting a few things later on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

*HalloweenShopper.com*

Hi Larry,

When do you think that HalloweenShopper.com will be up and running?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Expected to launch within the week. Hopefully can get a few more merchants on board prior to launch.




Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> When do you think that HalloweenShopper.com will be up and running?
> 
> ...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Larry said:


> Expected to launch within the week. Hopefully can get a few more merchants on board prior to launch.


Sonnds great Larry and I'm onboard.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

